# trailer of my new sk8 movie :) (It would be my pleasure to tell me your opinion)



## sk8harddiefast (May 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7STTPaTHbjs
Video edited with kdenlive


----------



## sossego (May 15, 2010)

I'd crack my skull if I got back on a board and did that; but, I did get some coasting in not too long ago. Shit, that was great.
Looks like you were having fun. Your taste in music is different than mine.
I'd go for more of Charlie Brown, Jr or O Rappa but that's me.


How was it? Nice. You going to throw in more?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot 
This days i start it again to finish it 
I have also made 2 other videos 2-3 years ago and now i am making this video to see my progress on skating


----------

